# 10 Red Piranha...??? Pls answer me..



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

Expert for Piranha. Pls. tell me I have tank size 36x18x18 I want to buy 10 Red Piranha Can or Cannot...???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How many gallons is that tank (sorry, too lazy to calculate it myself







), and what size are the piranha's you want to buy? Rule of thumb is 15-20 gallons per adult redbellied piranha. Smaller ones can be kept in a smaller tank for quite a while, though.


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

that tank is between 50 and 55 gallon. Mine is 36x18x17 and it a is a 50 gallon. I have 5 red bellies in mine and they enjoy it. I'd say you could have 5 fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

5 reds will be fine, but only when they're still smaller (less than 5-6" in length).
I wouldn't put 5 8" reds in a 55 gallon tank: no more than 3!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My 55 gal is 48x18x20, and if im correct, 36x18x18 would be a 40 gal tank. Depending on the size, I say 4-5 around an inch and 2-3 over 4" for now.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

rhomzilla, if ur 55 is a standard, it is 48 by 13 by 20. If it was 18 it would be a 60 i think


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

36X18X18 is a 50 gallon, I would say 3 - 4 reds.
48X18X20 is a 75 gallon
36X18X17 is 47.5 gallons.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

the tank is 50 1/2 US gallons
if you put 10 RBP's in there then that would be about 5 gallons per fish. Some people reccomend that you have around 20G for one of these fish. There are also people who believe that you do not require that much room. 
the decision is yours but Personally myself I would chop that 10 in half.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i would put no more then 5 piranhas MAX. even then they might feel squashed. anymore then that and ALL HELL IS GOING TO BREAK LOOSE!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LENGTH x WIDTH x HIGHT divided by 231 = Gallons.

you have a 50gal aquarium.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

marco said:


> LENGTH x WIDTH x HIGHT divided by 231 = Gallons.
> 
> you have a 50gal aquarium.


 yeah I already converted it for him, actually its a 50.49--------- tank
so I just said 50.5 gallon, anyhow its the same thing


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> rhomzilla, if ur 55 is a standard, it is 48 by 13 by 20. If it was 18 it would be a 60 i think


 I have been proven wrong again..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

10 cannot









5 can


----------

